# 95 silverado 2500



## jdk163 (Jul 23, 2004)

we just upgraded to a 27 ft 5th wheel & feel our truck is a bit under- powered. has a 350 cu in (or metric equiv) engine & doesn't have much climb on the hills. any thoughts? thanx,jim


----------

